# Base chip repair



## acls (Oct 14, 2012)

Can anyone recommend someone who can repair a large base chip for a decent price?  The bottle is clear glass and machine made. It's a hard to find ACL bottle so I'd like to get it fixed.


----------



## hunting262 (Oct 14, 2012)

Post a pic of it that might help us all.[]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 14, 2012)

what is considered to be a decent price?


----------



## acls (Oct 14, 2012)

I can't post pics now.  Not sure how to do it from an iPhone.  I was wanting to pay about $20 for the repair.


----------

